# Fly Report 4/23



## FlyLipps (Oct 3, 2007)

After having Shane Livingston replace our worn out steering system, I decided to give it an early test run for topwater specks. Put in at Bayou Texar at 6:00 am under excellent topwater conditions, "highish" incoming tide, slight ripple on the water and the sun at my back, perfect! Except that I never got the first hit. I fished many docks, open water, and points to boot, not the slightest of swirls. About 8:30 I decided to change to an intermediate sinking line and a two inch gold Spoon Rat. Headed for an oyster bar that I know in 6 feet or so of water. Fished the Rat slow and deep. This is a fly that bumps the bottom and creates a tremendous amount of flash. Wasn't long before I enticed this decent 21 inch speck to eat.














I know it's a bad photo, but I was really out testing the steering so I didn't bother to bring the camera. The color is horrible as well, the fly is actually gold not silver.



Continued on down the oyster bar and about ten minutes later I had one of those hits that almost takes the rod right out of your hands. Unfortunately this one cut the fly off on some oysters and I never even got the pleasure of a good fight. Tied on another Spoon Rat, this one in copper flash. Wasn't long before I had my third fish of the day on, this one I landed and she measured in at 19+ inches. Again down deep and slow. It was now about 9:30 and I had to leave to go teach. All fish were released and the steering worked great. Good morning on the water!


----------



## CJF (Feb 12, 2008)

great report and great pic! I havent had my fly rod out in 2 years but i'm chompin at the bit. i'm gonna stay at the hous this weekend and do some tying and give it a shot next weekend. Thanks for the inspiration!:letsdrink


----------



## Private Pilot (Oct 3, 2007)

Way to go! That had to be fun with the fly rod. I got to try that sometime!


----------



## FlyLipps (Oct 3, 2007)

The long rod is fun when you get into them, but can be a workout to get there. Most fly fishermen prefer sight casting with the fly rod, and that really is cool. But I thoroughly enjoy blind cast, there is something about a fish hitting when you least expect it that I just love! Especially topwater, but of course that didn't pan out so well Thursday.


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

I need to do a straight up fly fishing trip inshore on my kayak or wading or something.I'll just have to bring only fly rods and try to get into some reds with it. It would be challenging, but I betit would be fun.

Nice job on the trout!


----------



## bigpopper (Sep 11, 2008)

Thanks for the report! Nice catch on the fly!:clap


----------

